# Mouse help



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

Somebody gave us a mouse for our notebook, with a receiver that plugs into a USB port. The installation instructions are pretty straight-forward and it works just fine. We're having problems disconnecting it from the computer. When we disconnect it, the regular notebook thumb pad (or whatever its called) doesn't work, even when I tried rebooting. There's nothing in the manual about how to properly disconnect the mouse receiver. Anybody know what I need to do?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

Bob,

I've got the perfect solution for dealing with troublesome mice:


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Somebody gave us a mouse for our notebook, with a receiver that plugs into a USB port. The installation instructions are pretty straight-forward and it works just fine. We're having problems disconnecting it from the computer. When we disconnect it, the regular notebook thumb pad (or whatever its called) doesn't work, even when I tried rebooting. There's nothing in the manual about how to properly disconnect the mouse receiver. Anybody know what I need to do?



Bob,

Start in the Control Panel menu. Click on Mouse. That should bring up a dialog that has mouse AND touchpad settings.

What is the make/model of the mouse? What kind of computer?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

We cut off its tail, poked it with the pool cue, then went into control panel > mouse and enabled it. Now, it works just fine.

You computer geeks are great.

Thanks for your help. 

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

One more question. When you disconnect a memory stick from the USB port, you can't just pull it out without first stopping the software. With the mouse, there's no icon at the bottom for disconnecting it. Is it ok to just pull out the mouse receiver?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> One more question. When you disconnect a memory stick from the USB port, you can't just pull it out without first stopping the software. With the mouse, there's no icon at the bottom for disconnecting it. Is it ok to just pull out the mouse receiver?



Yes. You can usually just pull the memory stick out as well. The reason they tell you to stop it is because there is a small chance of data loss. No such problem with the mouse.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


Thanks.


----------

